# Predictions



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

What do you guys think the C's final season record will be?

Step right up and make your prediction, but beware you may be ridiculed by the end of the journey.


Will they win more or less than last year?

Will they be the surprise of the east (40+ wins)?

Will they be the bust of the east (30- wins)?


Oh and to make this more exciting, from now, until the 17th of November your prediction will be taken towards a 1 year free Supporting Membership at bbb.net.

All edits after that will be voided. Also, any injury to Paul Pierce, followed by an edited post, will also void your prediction.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

35 wins, 20+ of them due pretty much solely to #34.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

37 wins. Good enough to flirt with the playoffs and have some good atmosphere for the kids to play in at the end of the season. But they'll be ninth or tenth in the east.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Just for the fun of it, I think the Celtics will break even with 41 on both ends.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

They head into the new year with ten wins, Paul gets dealt to the Bulls, they end up 28-54.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Come on now, doomsayer, you said something like that last year, too.


----------



## SheikuKabba13 (Feb 9, 2004)

Id say they hover somewhere around .500, good for second behind NJ. MIGHT compete for the 8th seed, most likely around 10th.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

barring any trade of either pierce going away or another star coming here this team will be 36-46...if pierce goes away take away 10 wins...if we get a legit 2nd option add 7ish


----------



## ac_wagercom.com (Oct 29, 2006)

If doc only lasts a month, this team can win 45 (assuming the new coach lets Al figure it out on the court, defines roles, gives gerald 5-10 minutes a night, lets Perk play 35 minutes a game, and allows the best PG to play, not neceessarily the one that Danny traded a top 10 pick for).

The win total drops by about 4 for every month longer than the first one in which Doc is the coach.

AC
www.wagercom.com


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

1) If Glenn is fired, it's going to take time for the team to adjust to the new coach and his methods; that is, we aren't going to be dramatically better (especially by what you're saying, four wins per month) if Glenn is canned.

2) Allowing Al to "figure it out on the court" is a recipe for disaster; we've seen this already. Ryan Gomes, right now, is the better basketball player (quite handily, I might add) and will see the bulk of the minutes at the 4.

3) It's up to Perkins to play 35 minutes a game. If he can do it without fouling out, then by all means.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

P-Dub34 said:


> Come on now, doomsayer, you said something like that last year, too.


Well, everyone else is picking 36-38 wins, which will probably be the final sad tally. I decided on the 28 win scenario because in the unlikely event that it happens I look psychic. :bsmile:

As for last year, I said 36 wins, got hooted for being a pessimist, and at the end of the day turned out to be too optimistic. 

I didn't expect a Pierce trade until after the Szcserbiak one because the Wallyworld deal was a bankbreaker in 2008/09. After the season they gave away the 7th pick to cut payroll for a Pierce re-signing. But you have to ask yourself how long Pierce will accept playing for a minor league team. Ray Allen he isn't, he wants a title in the worst way. On the other hand, if John Paxson weren't terrified of trading draft picks and young prospects, Pierce would already be a Bull and Chicago might have made it out of the first round of the playoffs.



P-Dub34 said:


> 1) If Glenn is fired, it's going to take time for the team to adjust to the new coach and his methods; that is, we aren't going to be dramatically better (especially by what you're saying, four wins per month) if Glenn is canned.


Doc's job is safe so long as people believe that this team is a title contender being held back by the coach. 



P-Dub34 said:


> 2) Allowing Al to "figure it out on the court" is a recipe for disaster; we've seen this already. Ryan Gomes, right now, is the better basketball player (quite handily, I might add) and will see the bulk of the minutes at the 4.


Al would benefit from being moved to the 5. Where he gets lost is on the defensive and, and a large part of that is the fact that the 4 is the hardest defensive position on the floor. As a 4 you're expected to lock up your guy and be the secondary help defender. For Al the problem starts with the fact that 4 is stocked all across the NBA. From a defensive standpoint, it's easier to play the 5 as it's largely a defensive position these days, and your primary responsibility is help D and playing the pick & roll. So, getting Al to the 5 would simplify the game for him (much like it did for Amare).


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> But you have to ask yourself how long Pierce will accept playing for a minor league team.


He must either a) be content or b) think this team has a shot of being something special in a few years, otherwise why sign an extension?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> He must either a) be content or b) think this team has a shot of being something special in a few years, otherwise why sign an extension?


An extension nets him the maximum amount of money and makes it easier for him to be traded.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> An extension nets him the maximum amount of money and makes it easier for him to be traded.




and if hes traded it will prob be for expirings which will be great for this franchise...maybe we can win less than 20 games and have another high pick woohoo!!


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

42 wins.........better at the end of the season than at the beginning.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

46-36

The C's rally around Auerbach's passing, capitalize on all the home games in November, hit a bump in December, hover around .500 till the trade deadline when they make a deal for another good player and start winning. Get into the playoffs as the 4 seed. Far as i'm going.


----------



## JBone4eva (Oct 31, 2002)

44 wins.. I think we're gonna get on a really good streak midway into the season..


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Thirty-eight is my optimistic prediction.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

23 wins and the missing piece to our franchise... greg oden


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

44


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

42


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Wow, you know what I _just_ realized? LX = Lant. Wow. That took awhile.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Wow, you know what I _just_ realized? LX = Lant. Wow. That took awhile.


Dude, it's not even cold up there yet. How could you not know that?


----------



## DontTradePaul! (Aug 15, 2005)

i think 38 is a safe prediction for this year ... as long as we can find a way to win the close ones.

This year is terribly hard to predict due to the many unknown factors (Telfair? Rondo? Perkins? Jefferson? Gomes? Doc? etc.) for this year. I can see us being competitive in the playoffs if everything goes our way ... i can also see us losing more than 49 times if it all falls apart ... i think these first few months will certainly tell us just where our team is at.

here's for hoping. :cheers:


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Here's what you need to know about the Celtics this year. The NBA is a vets' league and the Celtics have _ten_ players under the age of 25. Only three vets will be in the lineup tonight, a pattern that will be repeated a lot this year. Who is the second oldest Celtic in terms of years of service? Kendrick Perkins. It's going to be a long year.


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

43-39


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

22-60

Ohhh yeah


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

I will go with 34 wins and only because number 34 is on our team.

If Danny wants to save face, he should fire Doc and take over the coaching himself. If I was the owner of the Cs and Danny didnt fire Doc, even after last nights game - I would get rid of Danny too.

Doc is completely clueless and it has been far too painful to watch for 3 years now


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

TONYALLEN42 said:


> 23 wins and the missing piece to our franchise... greg oden



it would be interesting if we get oden


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

TONYALLEN42 said:


> 23 wins and the missing piece to our franchise... greg oden


And people called _me_ pessimistic. Turned out I was an optimist. :bsmile:

Anyway, great job. Can I borrow your crystal ball? I want to play the lotto this week. :clap: :cheers:


----------



## rkipp (Feb 6, 2007)

ehmunro said:


> And people called _me_ pessimistic. Turned out I was an optimist. :bsmile:
> 
> Anyway, great job. Can I borrow your crystal ball? I want to play the lotto this week. :clap: :cheers:


lol that was me.. before i forgot my password and didn't get an email response back with it.. anyways thank you i just hope all this pessimistic attitude pays off in the end :biggrin: 

ps anyone know who i talk to about getting my old acct. back??


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

rkipp said:


> ps anyone know who i talk to about getting my old acct. back??


PM Petey.


----------

